# Fragen nach update

## FrancisA

Hallo, heute habe ich mittels dem use flag "~x86" das System auf den neuesten Stand gebracht (und updatge deep world mit . Gab zwar ein paar Schwierigkeiten, die ein erfahrener Gentoo user gleich besser ausgebügelt hätte, aber es geht.

Das kommische war, nach dem hochfahren war zwar alles schön da, die Uhrzeit im Systemtray lief auch (also sah ich, dass es nicht eingefroren war). 

Nur: Tastatur und Maus ging nicht. Aha Verdacht: das gleiche Problem wie vor zwei drei Tagen, dass die x11-drivers nicht upgedated wurden. Hat sich durch einen Blick ins Xorg log file Bestätigt.

Meine zwei Fragen sind nun die:

1) Warum wird (auch bei einem deep) update nicht wirklich alles upgedated? Hier die x11-drivers

2) Ich habe eine einfache Möglichkeit gesucht, mich nur im Textmodus einzuloggen. Ich habs schon mal gelesen wie, habe das aber nciht mehr gefunden. Das müsste mit dem init Befehl gehen. Aber ich konnte unter X nichts mehr machen. Nun habe ich mühsam I für interaktiver Modus gedrückt und bei xdm abgebrochen. Wie geht das einfacher? Wenn ich beim grub hinten single angebe (recovery) modus, will er als root einloggen. Da wüsste ich aber kein Passwort (oder ist das eh das gleiche wie bei sudo? ich denke fast, vielleicht habe ich z und y vertauchscht, weil beim einloggen in der Konsole (ohne gui) ist das englische Tastaturlayout noch aktiv.

Jetzt mache ich einmal ein ordentliches Backup der ganzen Partition,  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Das war kein normales Update mehr, du hast dein System jetzt so von stable nach Testing verfrachtet! ~x86 ist auch kein USE-Flags, sondern ein keyword.

Zurück nach Stable ist sogar für erfahrene User ein extremer Akt!

Woher hattest du den Kniff mit ~x86?

Zu den Fragen:

1) Wenn bereits die neueste Version der Treiber installiert ist (in deinem Fall: die aktuellste Version war bereits stable) dann werden die auch von einem deep nicht mitgenommen.

2) Strg+Alt+F[1-6] verfrachtet dich auf ne reine Textkonsole, an der du dich einloggen kannst. Willst du bereits nach dem Boot nur noch in ne Textkonsole, kannst du gleich mit 

```
rc-update del xdm
```

 xdm aus dem runlevel (normalerweise default) nehmen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Strg+Alt+F[1-6] bringt ihm gar nichts wenn er unter X keine Tastatur mehr hat.

rc-update del xdm kann er auch nicht machen wenn er im X keine Tastatur hat.

Einfache Möglichkeit:

Im Grub Menü den zu bootenden Eintrag markieren und e drücken. Dann die Zeile mit dem dem Kernel auswählen und wieder e drücken. Mit dem Cursor ganz nach hinten gehen und "single" als einzelnes Wort anfügen. Dann Enter oder ESC drücken und mit b booten. Jetzt kommt man auf die Konsole.

Sebastian

----------

## FrancisA

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das war kein normales Update mehr, du hast dein System jetzt so von stable nach Testing verfrachtet! ~x86 ist auch kein USE-Flags, sondern ein keyword.
> 
> Zurück nach Stable ist sogar für erfahrene User ein extremer Akt!
> 
> Woher hattest du den Kniff mit ~x86?
> ...

 

Na ja, es ist so. Gentoo ist für mich mehr eine Spielwiese. Das keyword (habe das mit use Flag verwechselt) fand ich durch google, da ich die neuesten Sources haben wollte. Zurück kann ich anscheinend nur, wenn ich die vorletzte Sicherung wieder zurückspiele.

----------

## FrancisA

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Strg+Alt+F[1-6] bringt ihm gar nichts wenn er unter X keine Tastatur mehr hat.
> 
> 

 

Eben; richtig erkannt, das war das Problem.   :Wink: 

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rc-update del xdm kann er auch nicht machen wenn er im X keine Tastatur hat.
> 
> Einfache Möglichkeit:
> ...

 

Ja, dass mit dem single habe ich schon probiert. Ich hatte das problem, dass y mit z vertauscht war, deswegen ging auch das Passwort nicht.   :Wink: 

----------

## Treborius

anyway, ich möchte nochmal auf franzf hinweisen

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das war kein normales Update mehr, du hast dein System jetzt so von stable nach Testing verfrachtet! ~x86 ist auch kein USE-Flags, sondern ein keyword.
> 
> Zurück nach Stable ist sogar für erfahrene User ein extremer Akt!
> 
> Woher hattest du den Kniff mit ~x86?
> ...

 

ich glaube kaum, das du das gewollt hast

----------

